# Hives in the woods?



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Well you will most likely get a hundred differing opinions,,so here my 2 cents.
I had my bees in a shaded area,,,Bad News Small Hive Beetles.
Now mine are out in full sun. Doing well.
40+ years beek


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

frankthomas said:


> The problem is my property is completely wooded.


From the perspective of the bees foraging, the specific nature of _your _property is not that significant, unless you own thousands of acres. The bees will generally forage in radius of up to two miles, or about 8000 acres. So if the surrounding properties have a diversity of bee forage, your monoculture woods shouldn't be an impediment.

More info on this subject here:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfaqs.htm


----------



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

Frank, two of my hives are in the edge of the woods within about 30 feet of a pond. I keep hearing about the SHB problems in shady areas, however, I use the screened bottom boards with SHB trap from Rossman, and I haven't had any more of a problem with the shaded hives than I do my hives in full sun. As a matter of fact, those two hives are much stronger than my hives in full sun, probably due to our high temps and humidity here in Mississippi.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

casinoken, how long have your hives been established there?

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

If I were in Grand Rapids, Michigan, I wouldn't worry about shb. Put them in the shade.
Down here is a different matter. 6 years ago most of my yards were in partial to full shade. Today they are all in full (or nearly full) sun. Shb drove me out of the woods.....no ifs ands or buts.
casinoken.....good luck.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

I have 1/3 of my hives IN the woods and they are doing just as well if not better than the ones in full sun. I set up an experiment one year ago. I have some in the woods, some in full sun and some that get morning sun with afternoon shade. The ones in the woods and afternoon shade are doing better than the full sun group. That being said I am in North Texas and it does get pretty darn hot. Our high yesterday was 107. My logic is that even the bees enjoy the break from the sun. But what do I know, I am just a newbee after all.


----------



## Marshall (Mar 20, 2012)

Personally I think a little shade is good. I have a simular situation. I own about 45 acres all wooded. It is a mix of hardwoods and pine. I picked a fairly open patch of woods. It is shaded in the summer and gets good sun in the winter.

On key is what types of trees you have on your property and what kind of property surrounds you. I am blessed to have maple,sourwood,and Tulip Poplars in the woods and large farms with clover,goldenrod etc. Within bee distance.

I saw go for it.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Having never seen a small hive beetle, I wouldn't rule out a completely wooded site based on that. But having seen 30 to 40 below winters, I'd look for a sunnier spot. 

Wayne


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Frank, I'm down the road from you in Kalamazoo. Our winters tend to be long and cold. Having some sunlght helps put extra heat in the hives in the winter months. I keep mine in full sunlight whenever possible. Maybe you could cut down a clearing to get some light on them. Full sunlight also helps with shb too.


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

Full sun light for at least morning till mid afternoon, for me.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Frank,
Feral bees have been living in the woods for many, many years and survive very well. You are doing your homework ahead of time, that's very good. Soak in as much info as you can from the people on this site. Very knowledgable folks here.
I'm in Rockford ans have a couple of "bee buds" in the area as well. Contact me if needed, we will get you all set up when the time comes.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Noting that beekeeping is "local", I'm down in south Alabama. I've seen several reports that lots of feral colonies in the woods have been absconding late in the season for the past few years. I had one experience with one myself recently. This is being attributed to SHB...the bee's can only stand so much assault. Up ya'll's way I don't think you have beetles so I doubt you will have this problem.

Ed


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

If that is what you have then try it and see. It's good to have your first hives close to home so you can bond. Good luck!


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> From the perspective of the bees foraging, the specific nature of _your _property is not that significant, unless you own thousands of acres. The bees will generally forage in radius of up to two miles, or about 8000 acres. So if the surrounding properties have a diversity of bee forage, your monoculture woods shouldn't be an impediment.
> 
> More info on this subject here:
> Beekeeping Frequently Asked Questions, Beekeeping, FAQs, Michael Bush


Here is a tool to see what's in a 2-mile radius of your site:

Radius Around a Point on a Map

(note: you may need to disable add blockers for it to work)


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input. I appreciate it and based on the input from you all, I will be putting in a couple hives.


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the radius tool. It was cool to see my area in that context. What I saw and pretty much already knew was that it is primarily wooded around me. Certainly more than 2 miles radious. It is primarily hardwoods - maple, oak, walnut, hickory and pine. There are a lot of small lakes and ponds in that 2 miles. Housing developments to so hopefully a lot of gardners. Ahh just realized there is an area about 3/4 of a mile away where there are few produce farms and a lot of greenhouses.

It will be interesting what the honey comes out like.


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't know about your woods but my woods have a lot of stuff flowering in them all summer and fall. In some ways I think woods are better for bees than farm land because their diversity provides a steadier flow of nectar.

Just watch out for bears if you have them. I would call them the biggest obstacle to beekeeping in the woods. Last year I experienced a total loss at the hands of one bear over a twenty minute period.


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

Don't really have bears this far south in Michigan but there have been a few rare sightings in the last year.


----------

